# SNOW



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HEY GUYS & GALS-------A FEW SNOW FLAKES IN THE AIR THIS MORNING-----------TO DANG EARLY :help:*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It is October though. We have had a couple of nights of freezing temps all ready with lots more in the forecast and then it is forecast to warm up for a couple of weeks. Got to love the changing seasons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> It is October though. We have had a couple of nights of freezing temps all ready with lots more in the forecast and then it is forecast to warm up for a couple of weeks. Got to love the changing seasons.


Dances with trees, ( probably the best screen name of all if you know the story) you're back !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bout time your get'in snow Skip--- we got our first about 3 weeks ago.

He probably ping ponged off a few to find his way back here to Predatortalk.

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have not had to shovel yet but we have had snow on the ground here.

Not now but a few weeks ago, The mountains just lost the last of there snow this week.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s a good place for it keep it on your side of the bridge


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I myself would like to see some snow on the ground by the first week in November. Easier to see the fresh deer tracks so we know where they are going. Besides that we are 7.5 inches below our normal rain. Dryer than a popcorn fart around here.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hell we have been 7 inches below average moisture this time of year , here, every since I have been on this planet. I think -7 is the "new normal". :teeth:

I often wonder whose posterior all these numbers are pulled from??????????????


----------

